# Los Angeles



## Subhuman (Mar 28, 2013)

anyone know of any good support groups ?


----------



## Soulwax (Mar 31, 2013)

Subhuman said:


> anyone know of any good support groups ?


I've lived in Los Angeles for the past 7 years and I don't know of any. I would be interested in finding one though!

If you ever want to talk or meet up and start something, I actually would be down for that.


----------



## BackToBasics (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f75/


----------



## Subhuman (Mar 28, 2013)

Soulwax said:


> I've lived in Los Angeles for the past 7 years and I don't know of any. I would be interested in finding one though!
> 
> If you ever want to talk or meet up and start something, I actually would be down for that.


Cool man, yea that sounds good


----------

